# Trainers



## RWTM (Nov 1, 2021)

• Does any DC have issues with the trainers not training TM correctly?


----------



## Luck (Nov 1, 2021)

Sure


----------



## RWTM (Nov 1, 2021)

Our new TM’s are being set up for failure right off the bat. They aren’t being trained properly or by the updated standards. Half of the trainers don’t even know how to perform the functions they should be training in. So why are they trainers to begin with?


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 1, 2021)

Kostin said:


> Our new TM’s are being set up for failure right off the bat. They aren’t being trained properly or by the updated standards. Half of the trainers don’t even know how to perform the functions they should be training in. So why are they trainers to begin with?




Welcome to late stage capitalism.
They have crunched the numbers as to just how little training they can get away with and still make the monies.
If they invest the monies necessary to train people to be competent at their jobs then the people start to think they are worth more and might start to think they aren't cheap/replicable cogs in the system.
By investing the barest minimum and rotating through them, where only the strong survive, they are able to pay as little as possible and keep the proles thinking they aren't important.

Plus, why have trainers when they can be actually working as well.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 1, 2021)

Agreed. “why have trainers when they can be actually working as well.” I wondered that as well. Some trainers  just sit on power equipment and watch these new people or me. Shouldnt they be working? Lol


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 1, 2021)

https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/training.27251/


----------



## DC Diva (Nov 1, 2021)

Kostin said:


> Our new TM’s are being set up for failure right off the bat. They aren’t being trained properly or by the updated standards. Half of the trainers don’t even know how to perform the functions they should be training in. So why are they trainers to begin with?


Once they’re past 90, then they are considered a trainer.  How else they gonna bring on 100+ hires every week?  And those training specialist positions?  They are an absolute joke.  All they do is walk around with a clipboard, trying to look important.  They sure aren’t training.


----------



## Luck (Nov 1, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> Once they’re past 90, then they are considered a trainer.  How else they gonna bring on 100+ hires every week?  And those training specialist positions?  They are an absolute joke.  All they do is walk around with a clipboard, trying to look important.  They sure aren’t training.


The training specialist isn't training, he is managing trainers and trainees. Maybe your guy is lazy but ours does rounds and visits every single person under 90 days to talk to them and see how they are doing. He picks one department a day to go through. He also speaks to the trainers to see what issues they may be facing. 
Lastly trainer specialist does a lot of the behind the scenes with setting up for new hires.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 2, 2021)

Kostin said:


> Agreed. “why have trainers when they can be actually working as well.” I wondered that as well. Some trainers  just sit on power equipment and watch these new people or me. Shouldnt they be working? Lol




If you read the training books it tells the trainer to be on PIT because being around new hires being trained on a new machine is a hazard.  I'd rather them hit the machine I'm on than squash my foot.  You're supposed to observe them to make sure they are following the safety rules and consistently doing the job properly.   Do our trainers do that?  No. They just use it as an opportunity to use their phones\talk\groom new hires for sex etc.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 2, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> If you read the training books it tells the trainer to be on PIT because being around new hires being trained on a new machine is a hazard.  I'd rather them hit the machine I'm on than squash my foot.  You're supposed to observe them to make sure they are following the safety rules and consistently doing the job properly.   Do our trainers do that?  No. They just use it as an opportunity to use their phones\talk\groom new hires for sex etc.


What does groom new hires for sex mean?


----------



## Luck (Nov 2, 2021)

Kostin said:


> What does groom new hires for sex mean?


He means they flirt with the girls. But not just friendly flirting, some of them aggressively "help" the girls. I see it in OB all the time. Guys cherry picking good NC pallets and then finding a girl sorting and giving those pallets to them. Or going in their doors to help them all the time. 
Its pathetic. No girl ever slept with a guy because he dropped off a water pallet for her.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 2, 2021)

Kostin said:


> What does groom new hires for sex mean?



Pretty much use anyway possible to get a new hire to sleep with them and their friends.  New hires come in and think the trainers have authority and look to them for guidance. The head trainer at my location actually wants the trainers to use implied authority and throw his name and other higher up names around to Imply that they have authority from them.  These trainers will purposely tell them to stay away from certain people such as the ones that will actually help so they have some level of control.  They don't actually want them to stick around so they purposely stop them to talk and find other ways to slow them down so they have bad performance and either get frustrated and quit or get fired.  The only females we have that stay are either LGBQT or made it clear they weren't interested.  The second a new hire sleeps with one of them those of us in the know are told about it.


----------



## Hal (Nov 3, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> Pretty much use anyway possible to get a new hire to sleep with them and their friends.  New hires come in and think the trainers have authority and look to them for guidance. The head trainer at my location actually wants the trainers to use implied authority and throw his name and other higher up names around to Imply that they have authority from them.  These trainers will purposely tell them to stay away from certain people such as the ones that will actually help so they have some level of control.  They don't actually want them to stick around so they purposely stop them to talk and find other ways to slow them down so they have bad performance and either get frustrated and quit or get fired.  The only females we have that stay are either LGBQT or made it clear they weren't interested.  The second a new hire sleeps with one of them those of us in the know are told about it.


Has no one reported this to HR? That's a clear violation of pretty much every harrassment free workplace and the guy should be termed.

You should be reporting this to your HR team and calling the integrity hotline on this guy and get him out.

Also head trainer? That's not a position. Some veteran trainer try to make up that they're head trainer but its not a thing.


----------



## UzumakiNaruto (Nov 3, 2021)

Hal said:


> Has no one reported this to HR? That's a clear violation of pretty much every harrassment free workplace and the guy should be termed.
> 
> You should be reporting this to your HR team and calling the integrity hotline on this guy and get him out.


unfortunately You can get a CA for safety, a CA for equipment, a CA for attendance , discount violation, performance, conduct etc. and you still will not be fired or even on a final unless you have two CAs that fall under the same category as mentioned. you could have 4 CAs for different things and not be in any "immediate" trouble. So this team member may get a conduct CA and go along working at the DC until he gets a second which gives him a final and a third which ultimately terms them. prior CAs were only 6 mon contracts but I believe they last for 1 year now.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 3, 2021)

Hal said:


> Has no one reported this to HR? That's a clear violation of pretty much every harrassment free workplace and the guy should be termed.
> 
> You should be reporting this to your HR team and calling the integrity hotline on this guy and get him out.
> 
> Also head trainer? That's not a position. Some veteran trainer try to make up that they're head trainer but its not a thing.




We have a head trainer due to all the shit trainers. He's weeded out a lot of the bad ones on the day shifts. He also does new hire orientation. I believe he's a PC whos been there pretty much since the DC opened. He works with the trainer specialist making sure they aren't lenient on the trainers now that that's a thing.  It's not just a trainer doing this it's 2-3 of them and one of the leads just in my dept. I work a2 and on a2 you can still be a trainer even if you're on a final CA for conduct.  Rumor is that a few weeks ago someone was caught giving another employee a BJ in a trailer on break and they didn't get fired because target doesn't have a policy about not having consensual relations on break even though I think bodily fluids could pose a health hazard\sexual conduct and lead to charges of indecent exposure.  Our problems are a result of the inadequacies of upper management. If you bring up an issue they ask YOU how YOU'RE going to fix it.  If product is steadily coming in and going out then everything must be fine just like damaged good lets sweep it all under the racks and pretend it's not an issue until it gets worse.  The issue with reporting it is you need proof. Idk how many times I suggested someone go to HR but they didn't.


----------



## Hal (Nov 4, 2021)

UzumakiNaruto said:


> unfortunately You can get a CA for safety, a CA for equipment, a CA for attendance , discount violation, performance, conduct etc. and you still will not be fired or even on a final unless you have two CAs that fall under the same category as mentioned. you could have 4 CAs for different things and not be in any "immediate" trouble. So this team member may get a conduct CA and go along working at the DC until he gets a second which gives him a final and a third which ultimately terms them. prior CAs were only 6 mon contracts but I believe they last for 1 year now.


I know how CA's work. I delivered two this weekend.

HR policy violations are different. Things such as sexual harrasment, racism, sexual activity at work,  stealing, etc are entirely different. Those are all immediate termable offenses.

That guy should be gone but someone needs to start the train and go to HR and report it if they know about it. Don't assume your leaders are aware. I have a lot of oblivious OMs on my team that never bother with floor presence and don't know what's going on until someone tells them.

Also what do you mean PC? He's a Production Controller? PC is a level 5 executive salary job. If he's an hourly team member trainer he's not a PC. Sounds like this guy is feeding everyone a line on your A2 shift and people are taking it and its letting him get away with more and more.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hal said:


> I know how CA's work. I delivered two this weekend.
> 
> HR policy violations are different. Things such as sexual harrasment, racism, sexual activity at work,  stealing, etc are entirely different. Those are all immediate termable offenses.
> 
> ...



His linkedin says he's been with target for almost 31years and is an OM but he works in an office. I asked him before what he was and another woman when she did my trainer2trainer and just get vague answers like I work directly under the director. Since then as far as I know he's just been known as the head trainer doing new hire orientation working with the trainers months before a trainer specialist position was announced. The woman is a PC which is production controller/product coordinator I've been heard it called both but it seems they all bounce around in what they're doing.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hal said:


> Don't assume your leaders are aware.


This is certainly true for stores, even with leaders who have an open door and  try to forestall any HR violations from happening. It’s amazing how quiet these things can be kept among the team without a peep being heard by their leaders. Found that out the hard way when one TM who was being bullied finally had enough and punched out a wall. Had he said anything to us it would have been taken care of, but sometimes people feel like telling anything to a leader is “squealing“. It’s not, it’s helping to maintain a non-toxic workplace.


----------



## Hal (Nov 5, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> His linkedin says he's been with target for almost 31years and is an OM but he works in an office. I asked him before what he was and another woman when she did my trainer2trainer and just get vague answers like I work directly under the director. Since then as far as I know he's just been known as the head trainer doing new hire orientation working with the trainers months before a trainer specialist position was announced. The woman is a PC which is production controller/product coordinator I've been heard it called both but it seems they all bounce around in what they're doing.


You're talking about a training operations manager (TOM). Not a head trainer.

Trainers do have some level of implied authority but only as far as involves actually teaching them the job. But they don't get to pick and choose how and whom to train.

Once again if they are doing anything obviously wrong from trainer to OM then you need to be following up with HR or the integrity hotline.


----------



## brizzality (Nov 12, 2021)

The training OM going after new hires? Sounds far-fetched as they have very little interaction with them. At least at my dc they don‘t.  I’ve been a trainer for just over a year and some females get “attached” but you’d really have to be on some power trip to think sleeping with you is going to help them in any way.  Sounds like a bad movie rather than real life. In the era of Me Too…surely there is one strong female to report this to HR. none of the training specialist have introduced themselves to me but I train nearly every weekend and see them talking to every new hire one on one. are they just there for audits? Because they don’t work with trainers.


----------



## RWTM (Dec 5, 2021)

If trainers received more pay I’d train. I feel for all these new people because they are just being step up for failure. Now my entire department is having to pay for it. That’s the repercussions of making a TM a trainer who isn’t even qualified to be a trainer. It’s ridiculous


----------



## RWTM (Dec 5, 2021)

Kostin said:


> If trainers received more pay I’d train. I feel for all these new people because they are just being step up for failure. Now my entire department is having to pay for it. That’s the repercussions of making a TM a trainer who isn’t even qualified to be a trainer. It’s ridiculous


Since Target is a second chance company… maybe they should rehire “some” of the old trainers they fired 🧐


----------



## RWTM (Dec 16, 2021)

Why would a TM want to be a trainer and take on more responsibility without any extra pay? My key/dept at the DC has like only 1 or 2 TM’s who can certify someone on the mezz and sorter. They barley know how to operate the mezz let alone the sorter. So all the newer trainees have no idea to run the sorter or have idea what to do up there. They don’t communicate to other dept leads about defects or get with WH to perform the mezz drop. It’s a mess and we have no trainers or the trainers don’t have experience. So why would one want to be a trainer again with no pay increase but way more responsibility?
*If the mezz goes down so does OB and IB and half of MBP (not a big deal tho)*


----------



## Luck (Dec 17, 2021)

Kostin said:


> Why would a TM want to be a trainer and take on more responsibility without any extra pay? My key/dept at the DC has like only 1 or 2 TM’s who can certify someone on the mezz and sorter. They barley know how to operate the mezz let alone the sorter. So all the newer trainees have no idea to run the sorter or have idea what to do up there. They don’t communicate to other dept leads about defects or get with WH to perform the mezz drop. It’s a mess and we have no trainers or the trainers don’t have experience. So why would one want to be a trainer again with no pay increase but way more responsibility?
> *If the mezz goes down so does OB and IB and half of MBP (not a big deal tho)*
> 
> *HR must not care either…. After informing them of the stuff that is occurring up there*
> ...


If you actually want an answer the answer is its a short stop toward bigger and better things. It feels like 90% of the specialty roles that have opened up recently namely Leads have gone to trainers. Trainer is viewed as a leadership role and it helps further your career at Target. 
Slightly less grand scheme you get some free "time off" for meetings and although they might be sick of training right now, in general training somebody makes for an easy day since you just walk around and talk. 
The mezz situation is interesting. If that's the case they should be sending your new mezz TMs to a different key to train with a trainer who actually knows what they are doing. 
When a building is new the first wave of mezz operators actually got to a nearby DC to train and learn.
That would explain why you have been having so many problems with defects and depal being slow.


----------



## RWTM (Dec 17, 2021)

Luck said:


> If you actually want an answer the answer is its a short stop toward bigger and better things. It feels like 90% of the specialty roles that have opened up recently namely Leads have gone to trainers. Trainer is viewed as a leadership role and it helps further your career at Target.
> Slightly less grand scheme you get some free "time off" for meetings and although they might be sick of training right now, in general training somebody makes for an easy day since you just walk around and talk.
> The mezz situation is interesting. If that's the case they should be sending your new mezz TMs to a different key to train with a trainer who actually knows what they are doing.
> When a building is new the first wave of mezz operators actually got to a nearby DC to train and learn.
> That would explain why you have been having so many problems with defects and depal being slow.


They are going to have to do something along the lines of sending them to another keys to get trained or bringing the trainers from another team to our shift. That’s how I got trained so fast I got trained on overtime. I work a lot of overtime and no everybody pretty much on both Tge a and b keys I work. Our TM’s don’t really even ask the trainers they ask me or other people that aren’t even trainers. I’m just a warehouse worker tho 🤷🏼‍♂️ Trainers have too much responsibility. Responsibility comes with pay increases. I just wanted to make my OM happy so I would go and get trained on the other shift and come in for my shift all trained up without them knowing 🏆


----------



## RWTM (Mar 24, 2022)

Hal said:


> Trainers do have some level of implied authority


Is it still implied with the all the new?


Hal said:


> Once again if they are doing anything obviously wrong from trainer to OM then you need to be following up with HR or the integrity hotline.


Curious is this a 1800 #?

Not all trainers are bad. Just wondering who I listen to if I don’t have any leads and get told to do a completely different function by my dept trainer. Most trainers are in my building train well. Or my key at least. *B2. *Are they training? Or are they QC? Or wtf is going on haha


----------



## Avocadioo (May 25, 2022)

I am not a trainer but these new hires look up to me. Yesterday as I was getting flexed out I had a new team member ask me if I would get them a orange vest. I said yeah absolutely! And I walked over to my OM and he told me it’s OK they will take care of it and I had to walk away. I let that new team member down. Even when I’m outside of my department ™’s know they can ask me anything and they do and I love that I have their trust. I care about everyone. The new TM’s are the most important ones. Give them the training and time that they deserve!


----------

